# New York International Auto Show



## Jaszek (Feb 18, 2009)

We need to pick a date so we can go together. What days are you free? I have no school the week of the autoshow. I don't know about the weekends yet. I have my schedule for the weekend the Wednesday before a given weekend. But maybe I can work something out if we get enough people.


----------



## Jaszek (Feb 18, 2009)

Also if we get a group of ten or more its only $12 per tickets vs. $14 individual. If only we were a family and a parent payed for us


----------



## Enem178 (Feb 18, 2009)

You know i'm there.


----------



## Jaszek (Feb 19, 2009)

Anyone else?
BTW the site for the Auto Show is this: New York International Auto Show


----------



## Torus34 (Feb 27, 2009)

Sorry 'bout that.  I've got this thing against paying someone money in advance so they can try to sell me something.  Just a personal quirk.

Hope to be spending a morning in Tribeca this coming week.  Subject: interesting architectural details and street scenes, b&w, film.  Need some new 5 x 7's for my walls and want to check out a new acquisition.


----------



## Jaszek (Feb 27, 2009)

o no I'm not saying you should pay me to buy the tickets. I'm just saying if we go as a group of at least 10 we would pay a little cheaper.


----------



## Torus34 (Mar 11, 2009)

Oh my goodness!

You misunderstood me. My bad.

I was simply noting that I don't go to auto or boat [or refrigerator or whatever] manufacturer 'shows' which require an admission. Nothing more.


----------



## Jaszek (Mar 12, 2009)

aaaa ok. i'm going to practice my car photography lol. I really don't care about new cars and crap like that. But you know there is always that moment you get into a Lambo and someone takes a picture of you and you photoshop the back ground and show off lol.


----------



## Heck (Mar 12, 2009)

I took my camera last year and only took about 25 photos. I found it very hard to get clear good shots. I was able to do well with the lights and not using flash with a 2.8 lens but People all over the damn place and even the displays where blocking the cars. After a while I just forgot about the camera and just checked out the show.


----------



## Jaszek (Mar 12, 2009)

i'll just push people out of the way, just like last year lol


----------

